# The new Vortex



## Sean Kramer (Sep 11, 2003)

Just curious, has anyone heard anything about the new Vortex that you put several mojos on? Thinking of getting one, but haven't heard any reviews on it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think it would work killer but would be a pain to haul out there and I'm not sure how well you can stake the thing down. It produces an awful lot of torque and I could see it "unstaking" itself. Plus using a regular spinner seems to work just fine for now.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

They have an operational Vortex set up at Cabela's in East Grand Forks and it's awesome. It looks pretty easy to set up and seemed to be very stable.

Vortex reveiw


----------



## Sean Kramer (Sep 11, 2003)

Tonight I read an article that it works awesome, but sucks in a way, guy from Arkansas says that they work so well, you have to shoot soon otherwise the "vortex" of ducks keep coming and eventually they can't keep up..........the second mojo swings around and wacks the actual duck becasue they get caught chasing one on the pole. Don't know if it is true, but sounds possible. I'm interested in finding out more. I did make the trip to Cabelas and saw it and liked it!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Just curious how are the decoys secured to the vortex. does the cable go about the motor on the decoy to hold it, i sure wouldnt want my robos getting wrecked


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I know a guy that runs too of them and aftfer first weekend he sold them. I wouldnt waste the money they are REALLY loud.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

GB3, the actual Vortex isn't that loud...it is the circus music playing that I think flares the ducks.


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

tdb & Sean,

I'm still laughing... thanks.

I wonder if your mojo whacks a limit out of the vortex if that counts against your limit or the mojo's?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

YES, the ducks wacked by the vortex itself must be included in your daily possession limit. I saw a guy in a blind next to me last year that got a ticket for that very thing.....he kept screaming 'the remote won't work, the remote won't work'....meanwhile the vortex went to piling up ducks with reckless abandoned...it was a 'crying' shame, they gave him a ticket and confiscated the circus midgets that hold the vortex in place....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I donty knwo if you guys are hunting water or what but they really dont work in fields. Also for me it would just be something that would brake and fall apart on me. ( Cause I bet the hell out of my hunting gear) :wink: Like lucky ducks I have taken back 3 of them. From **** going wrong on them. :lol: Thats why I dont use those anymore either.


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't used one but have hunted next to one, and like Robo's, they work, but aren't magic. The guys next to us had a better blind, were able to clear a larger hole in the ice, and had the vortex. They killed a few more birds than us, but we also were able to work in birds all day, some even came away from them to us, with our spread of no robos.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I saw one with wind spinners attach to it that looked great. Less expensive too!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I have heard reports on them much like those of spinners... At times they are dynamite and at other times a duck won't come near one.

Personally, I think they're probably ok, but would never hunt with one in my spread as the day I need a contraption like that to hunt and kill ducks I'll be out of the sport. Just takes away from the "hunting" aspect of hunting.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

They can be verry usefull,for example in the field when your wet put your gloves or pants on it and let it spin for about 10 minutes and your ready to go!!!!works great :beer:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Very true! Also on those slow days yo can take the spinner off and attach a couple baseballs......you got your own pitching machine. The possibilities for this thing are endless....what it was intended for just doesn't happen to be one of them...LMAO


----------

